# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  نمایش کد های جاوا اسکریپت بصورت متناوب ...

## saeeded

سلام دوستان ...
بعضی از کد های جاوا رو ذخیره میکنیم این شکلی میشه
1.jpg
چیکار کنم که همین کد به صورت ساختاربندی شده نمایش داده بشه ؟ که راحت بشه المان هارو از هم تشخیص داد.
.
چیزی به ذهنم هم نرسید که تو گوگل سرچ کنم.

مرسی

----------

